# BIG CHEST small shoulders (HELP)



## Skate67 (Sep 29, 2003)

heres my problem

K my chest is definately the biggest/strongest part of my body right now.  Thats all fine and good but i have these willowy shoulders that make me sad.

So my question to anyone who's willing to help is:

What are THE best shoulder massing excercises and i mean best....currently i do seated military press, lateral raises, and front raises to mass the anterior delts (sets of 10/8/6/5 increasing weight)

Also should i cut chest outta my workout routine so that my shoulders get a chance to catch up or what

ARGH someone please help!!


----------



## Flex (Sep 29, 2003)

One word.............PRIORITIZE!
Best way to bring up ANY lagging bodypart is to put it as your first priority. Train shoulders first in every new rotation, when you have the most rest and are freshest.  Maybe do chest day then leg day last, then day off, then shoulder day, that way shoulders are completely fresh.

Try heavy standing barbell and seated dumbell presses, those put some meat on your shoulders. Also UPRIGHT ROWS, those are great exercize that not only work your shoulders, but your traps as well. Don't forget to do rear delt exersizes as well..bent over dumbell/cable raises, put some meat on your rear delts....

and shrug, shrug, shrug away......


----------



## Skate67 (Sep 29, 2003)

hmmm ok ill give it a shot thx bro


----------



## PalmdalePoser (Oct 1, 2003)

*Opposite of me..*

Your the opposite of me..

I have good/large shoulders and tiny/small chest...

For shoulders try doing Plate Raises///where you bring a 45 pound plate to your eyes in front of you grabbing the plate in the middle for one set and then at the top for the next....awesome pump/burn..

Jeff
:>)


----------



## Mudge (Oct 1, 2003)

For me, 2-3 sets of dumbell laterals, 2 sets of rear laterals, 2 sets of presses.


----------



## Skate67 (Oct 1, 2003)

seriously?! am i overtraining by doing military, lateral raises, and front raises all of them 4 sets of 10-8-6-4 reps?


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 2, 2003)

that would be 12 sets for your delts in total

i don't think thats overtraining...

i do - 4 x shoulder press machine
         3 x lat raises
         3 x front raises
         2 x standing arnold press

thats 12 as well and when i'm on a bulk i'd probably up it to about 16.  I have quite narrow shoulders and they are a bit on the small side too

its all genetics man

peace


----------



## maze (Oct 2, 2003)

Split your shoulders with another body part like calves ...
Dont do shoulders the same day as chest.
When doing chest do a wider grip and try to start with incline bench press for some weeks.

maze


----------

